# weds success of the octagon



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I headed to the Octagon pier this morning around 8:30 am. I used my normal spanish set up, a gold spoon with a 50 pound mono leader.

The current was ripping, heading out, but the bite was good. Once again the Spanish were all just about non keepers.

I met another fisherman from off the forum while I was out there (Gman). He asked a few questions on how I was rigged, I shared my methods. We had some great conversations and it turned into a fun morning. 

I gave Gman a small gold spoon and taught him how to tie mono to mono, he paid attention to the speed I was reeling and how I pointed my rod tip down towards the water, if not in the water. With in no time he was catching as well. I had one great blow up and got a nice 20inch fat spanish to the deck. Gman caught 1 keeper fish as well. Other than that we probably caught 20-25 total fish. We both called it quits at 1130.
Great meeting you Gman, hopefully we will see each other again!


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like you had good time anyway. Not to derail but I have a question. Last year on vacation in OB (we stayed at the Phoenix II right near Perdido Pass) I got into the spanish (mid october). I was throwing a silver spoon, maybe 3/4 oz. and kept getting bit off. I bet I lost 10 spoons that week. I had started with a 30 lb mono leader for the first few spoons then moved up to 50 lb with no better results.

Went to a steel leader about 12" long but they were awful spooky of that. 

What would you guys use? Is 60 or 80 lb. overkill? Or am I doing something wrong to be getting bit off so much?

Oh, and I went right across the street to get all my tackle. Can't remember the name of the shop but they were super nice and I bought them out of spoons, lol.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Kygent said:


> Sounds like you had good time anyway. Not to derail but I have a question. Last year on vacation in OB (we stayed at the Phoenix II right near Perdido Pass) I got into the spanish (mid october). I was throwing a silver spoon, maybe 3/4 oz. and kept getting bit off. I bet I lost 10 spoons that week. I had started with a 30 lb mono leader for the first few spoons then moved up to 50 lb with no better results.
> 
> Went to a steel leader about 12" long but they were awful spooky of that.
> 
> ...


Its all about the speed........

I use a stradic 6.1 ratio and keep the spoon moving at a pretty fast retrieval. Today I did not lose a spoon at all. Now the spoon I gave Gman, he did lose it but he had not yet caught on to the consistent retrival. If the spoon stops they will hit it on the fall and thats when you get cut off.
Spanish strike the back end of the bait typically so moving the spoon quickly is key. I bet I turn the reel 4-5 times per sec, if not more! Its moving..... Gman noticed the speed and thats when he started landed more and more. Lucky he had a smaller silver spoon and he never lost another lure.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Using JSprites 3/4 oz cranking that fast i cant keep my spoons in the water. they pretty much skip along the surface it seems like (Yes my tip's down). what kinda spoons do you use?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Using JSprites 3/4 oz cranking that fast i cant keep my spoons in the water. they pretty much skip along the surface it seems like (Yes my tip's down). what kinda spoons do you use?


Same one you mentioned or I use a little cleo spoon by acme. I cant use these spoons if I am not able to get my rod tip close to the water, or like I mentioned, having my rod tip in the water. I have used a carolina rig with a spoon when I am elevated high above the water. It gets tangled sometimes though.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Simple and effective. The lure typically runs about 2-3 inches under the water, if my rod tip is straight down off the octagon pier. Then my tip ends up about 2-3 inches out of the water as well. If I tippy toe and put my rod tip in the water a couple of inches the spoon runs about 6 inches or so under water. Even if the spoon hits the surface every once and a while, the Spanish will still kill it. My biggest fish today way pretty much when the spoon came up to almost breaking out of water. People use bubble rigs and thats all on top of the water! 

I keep my reel speeds as steady as possible, and my rod firm with no movement at all. Straight down

If your not catching them or losing lure after lure, you are probably not doing something right. You will lose some lures as well. I am not saying you wont. When I lose the most lures is on the cast when its falling. I dont jerk the rod like a gotcha, when I do and the bait falls, I lose lures.

Its Risk vs reward, the reward being you catch a ton more fish, if you stick to my tips......

Use steel, to big of a spoon, not reel fast enough to get the reaction bite or lose lures due to speed, fish the wrong direction or not trying all directions and you catch 0, if your lucky.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Is that a repalla knot?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Is that a repalla knot?


Standard loop knot


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Kygent said:


> Sounds like you had good time anyway. Not to derail but I have a question. Last year on vacation in OB (we stayed at the Phoenix II right near Perdido Pass) I got into the spanish (mid october). I was throwing a silver spoon, maybe 3/4 oz. and kept getting bit off. I bet I lost 10 spoons that week. I had started with a 30 lb mono leader for the first few spoons then moved up to 50 lb with no better results.
> 
> Went to a steel leader about 12" long but they were awful spooky of that.
> 
> ...


When I troll for Spanish I use 80 or 60 lb mono. You may not get quite as many bites but if you check your liter every few fish to make sure it is in good shape you won't lose hardly any.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Thx for the tips lt2f, I will have to try the consistent speed deal. Is it the same for the gotchas too? I would like to take the trebles off of both of these lures and put singles on. Being on vacation and all I hate the thought of digging a treble outta my hand, btdt.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Kygent, for Gotcha's I've removed one of the hooks and replaced the rear hook with a higher quality treble. However I still jig them and havent cought a fish off of a straight retrieve. it has fished better though without 2 hooks.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Anybody go out there today? Thought about heading out that way tomorrow morning for an hour or so.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Kygent said:


> Thx for the tips lt2f, I will have to try the consistent speed deal. Is it the same for the gotchas too? I would like to take the trebles off of both of these lures and put singles on. Being on vacation and all I hate the thought of digging a treble outta my hand, btdt.


When I use a gotcha, I definitely do not just reel it straight in. Constent jerk jerk SPEED AND MAKING IT DART BACK AND FORTH quickly.

I dont use gotchas unless I am on the beach pier. To expensive, I can buy 3 spoons for a gotcha. To me they arent as effective, and red fish and specks will hit a spoon as well, more bang for my buck. Your lucky when you catch those fish on a gotcha. If I am 10 ft above the water, then a gotcha is my go to when I want to catch spanish.


----------

